# Halcyon Aliens Queen



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

This is a kit I've been fiddling with for awhile trying to get a finish I'd be satisfied with. It's been stripped about 5 times, and has been every color from olive drab to gloss black. I'm pretty happy with this test on the face and crest, it's Gunze Sangyo "Metallic Blue Green" over Krylon Ultra-Black. Won't be able to tell how it will look till it's glossed up, but I think I'm on the right track.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

This is a great kit--but make sure you find some way to support it internally; mine has slumped down depressingly over the years...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd love to find one of these to go with Forbidden Zone's powerloader kit that hasn't come out yet.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

John P said:


> I'd love to find one of these to go with Forbidden Zone's powerloader kit that hasn't come out yet.



Me too, the Halcyon power loader isn't near as nice or accurate as the queen.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Excellent work, Scott! Very nicely done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

It is looking good. Any ideas for the dripping acid from the mouth?

Metallics are hard to show up in photos. I was thinking of a dark blue/black metallic for my queen when I do mine. The problem I see with the power loader is the Ripley figure.

Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking good, Scott! Waiting for the gloss coat, then it will shine, both ways.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Styrofoam_Guy said:


> The problem I see with the power loader is the Ripley figure.


 I'm not talking about the Halcyon power loader, I'm talking about the big 1/8 scale resin powerloader that Forbidden Zone is working on:
www.forbidden-zone.org
with an excellent new Ripley figure sculpted by the same guy who did the "Lucky Star" Ripley figure:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/ripley1.html


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

John P said:


> I'm not talking about the Halcyon power loader, I'm talking about the big 1/8 scale resin powerloader that Forbidden Zone is working on:
> www.forbidden-zone.org
> with an excellent new Ripley figure sculpted by the same guy who did the "Lucky Star" Ripley figure:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/ripley1.html


They had some big pics of it at Wonderfest last year, the Ripley figure looked exceptional. I agree the problem with the Halcyon powerloader is the Ripley figure, it's not as bad as the "mini-me" Luke Skywalker in the snowspeeder kit, but it's close.


----------



## meallen (Jul 9, 2002)

*FZ Power Loader*

Actually, the website is...

http://www.forbidden-zone.biz

Here's a little tutorial on the Loader...it hasn't been updated in a while...

http://www.forbidden-zone.biz/loaderprogress.htm

Here's a shot of the whole kit...










Sorry...not trying to hijack the thread here. Just wanted to mention that this Loader wouldn't be in scale with the Halcyon Queen.

Mike


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Styrofoam_Guy said:


> It is looking good. Any ideas for the dripping acid from the mouth?
> 
> Metallics are hard to show up in photos. I was thinking of a dark blue/black metallic for my queen when I do mine. The problem I see with the power loader is the Ripley figure.
> 
> ...


If you have the Alien Quadrilogy boxsets, there's some great footage of the fullscale Queen puppet's paint job (in bright and natural light) in the "Beauty and the Bitch" video section of the _Aliens_ supplement disc. There's a few useful shots of both sized queens in the "Continuity Polaroids" section as well.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Here she is after several more hours of careful (and tedious) drybrushing. I'm planning on applying a gloss coat, drybrushing her with a light tan, another gloss coat, and more drybrushing with silver. 











I'm pretty pleased with the results so far. One practical tip for anybody doing one of these, paint the body BEFORE you attach the head, back spikes, and especially the arms. They REALLY get in the way if you do it like I did.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Getting more mean looking!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Lots more drybrushing, sponge work, and some gloss. She's starting to look like something now.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

She's looking uglier, and scarier, so you must be doing it right.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> She's looking uglier, and scarier, so you must be doing it right.


I'm trying to get it right, for my painting guide I'm using the supplements on the Aliens DVD and some photos of the queen from _The Winston Effect_ (Great book BTW, for anybody building figures from Aliens, Predator, The Terminator movies, Jurasasic Park Dinos,etc etc.)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That is the biggest help, having books, magazines, and DVDs, for research.
When I was going to do the Valley Forge, I finally bought the DVD. Also, you can not capture it perfect, so with your skill too, it will be like her, but also yours.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

A little update picture, she's looking pretty good, I got the glossy highlighted affect by applying Future with a detail brush to the raised smooth areas and Dullcoat to the recessed rough areas.










I got a little chuckle when I realized I had the Aliens Queen _and_ the _African Queen_ on the bench! My movie geekness knows no bounds.










The African Queen was a wooden sailboat my Dad gave me years ago, after the boys destroyed the mast and sails I realized the hull was close enough to convert to an _African Queen_. The boiler is made from a fuel tank from the ol' 1/32 Apollo CSM, everything else was made from pieces of the mast & rigging.


----------

